

The Future of Work – Robert Skidelsky (2014) [video] - dave446
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmDQGFg_5mM

======
joshontheweb
TL;DR The machines are taking our jobs. 45%+ of current jobs will be done by
machines by the year 2050. We need to look into solutions like tax breaks for
utilizing human workers or basic income.

~~~
wishiknew
As much as I like this basic income idea, I seriously doubt it's going to
happen one day. _In Praise of Idleness_ was written in 1932 and machines
haven't stopped to replace jobs, they've even become much quicker at it. Yet
the vast majority of Western citizens couldn't imagine a year without a job,
and feel depressed when they're let go, even if they have side money.

Idleness is an aristocratic taste – those who have it in today's world and
don't have the corresponding aristocratic amount of money will have to suffer
this through. They could be doing what they love and send good vibrations with
their art or social work but no, the population doesn't understand higher than
mediocre views and couldn't stand financing such a "lazy bunch".

How sad.

